# Data Link Connector Location???



## erikaudet (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got a Nissan Stanza 1992 2.4l automatic sedan....excessively poor gas mileage and am looking for a reason to this, if anyone knows what to look for? If not, I happen to have an OBD II but cannot locate the DLC connection...Very much appreciated


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Sorry. no OBDII, it has a consult/OBDI in the fuse box, usually, or it may be somewhere under the dash. My 91 has neither.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Your 91 has one, you just don't know where to find it! 

The U12 model Stanzas had the Consult DLC connector stuck behind the left side of the center console. If you reach down near the gas pedal and feel behind the edge of the center console, you can pull out the DLC connector. OBD II did not occur in Nissans until 1996. You'll either need to get access to a Consult or compatable generic scantool or you'll have to go to the ECM and extract the codes manually. You can find info at Troublcodes.net Trouble Codes OBD & OBD2 Trouble Codes and Technical info & Tool Store. By BAT Auto Technical on how to do this.


----------

